# 1993 240SX wont start after replacing spark plugs



## [email protected] (May 5, 2007)

1993 240SX wont start after replacing spark plugs. The check engine light came on. She says it makes a soft clicking noise.

This is my friends car. Had battery already checked its fine. She disc the ECU and reconnected it. Checked fuses there fine.

Need all suggestions


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that was all that was done?
nothing was touched on the distributor cap?
check the coil wire and make sure its seated.
wait, soft clicking noise?
tap the starter with something metallic and see if it will start.
if it does, replace the starter.


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

make sure your firing order is right and do as above said make sure your coil wire is connected right ,make sure you didn't knock a wire loose ,and hit the starter with a hammer or an something that will fit in by the starter ( not to hard) check your battery cables (make sure no corrosion or isn't loose)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If all that was done was just replacing spark plugs, I'd be willing to bet that one or more plug wires were crossed.

The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap in a counter clockwise direction.


----------

